# Delonghi Magnifica ESAM 4200 - texturing milk....wtf



## Youbeardytwat (Jan 19, 2021)

Hi all

I'm basically a complete novice when it comes to all this.

I've watched and read many a review on the machine - and the consensus is remove the panarello wand and you can, with practice, get a good 'microfoam':

- Without the panarello: I just can't get any texture in the milk - and the machine either makes a haunted horrible noise or just seems to have zero 'oomph'. I just end up with milk the appearance of very thin paint (with that shine you apparently want) and no foam.

- With the panarello - it's basically all foam. Thick and unworkable.

Please help!


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Hi and welcome to the forum, i hope you enjoy your stay and have fun...sorry that i can't help you with your particular machine, but no doubt there will be some peeps on here with the same machine/knowledge of it that may be able to help you.

FWIW there is a good post elsewhere on the forum that may be of interest to you...self explantory in it's title/request....i for one would love to see your response on said post opcorn: ....click the arrow in the top right hand corner.

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/54135-whats-in-a-name/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=770416&embedComment=770416&embedDo=findComment#comment-770416


----------

